# *bay



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Is this item on *bay (Item number: 200040962980) one of our beloved RLT watches, seems cheap.

Dave S


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dave993cars said:


> Hi People
> 
> Is this item on *bay (Item number: 200040962980) one of our beloved RLT watches, seems cheap.
> 
> Dave S


Yes it`s an RLT-29, there have been a few `29`s on the bay recently, check out items; 200032942916, 330035072690 & 170039537777


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dave993cars said:
> 
> 
> > Hi People
> ...


Shame really after the effort Roy put in









They are a nice watch


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quite a range of prices and all at a markup over Roy's sale price. Shows what a bargain the RLTs are.


----------

